# An Audience in Athens ...



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

... *During Agamemnon by Aeschylus* is a painting by Sir William Blake Richmond.










The picture depicts the audience as seen from the actors' viewpoint & hangs in the Birmingham Museum & Art Gallery & I saw it today.

It's a fascinating painting which got me thinking about how our opera/concert stars see _us_.

There's a clearer view of some details of the painting on this flickr stream.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

I am not sure about this one: looks staged to me.


----------

